# Halloween Music Thread



## Stasha_Sz (Oct 4, 2016)

Its that time of year, when ghosties, ghoulies and things that go bump in the night appear. Is that knock at the door another lot of trick-or-treaters, or has old Nob come calling?
Start us off with this rendition of the Ministry classic; Everyday Is Halloween:
What are your favorites?


----------



## Dalia (Oct 4, 2016)

Good evening, if I may I propose a video  (Bela Lugosi's Dead is a gothic rock song written by the band Bauhaus.) in the atmosphere of halloween


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Eloy (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Oct 5, 2016)

The Sheb Wooley classic: Purple People Eater


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Oct 5, 2016)

Why one does not experiment with molecular transportation with musca domestica about!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## namvet (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Oct 5, 2016)

Not exactly horror, but this one scared the bejeezus out of me when I was a kid. 1954's theme from Gojira by the late Ifukube Akira:


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Oct 7, 2016)

Theme from the 1971 Vincent Price classic, The Abominable Dr. Phibes, VP acting with the organ on his rendition of Mendelssohn's Warmarch of the Priests:


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2016)

*Scary Monsters (And Super Creeps) - David Bowie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2016)

*Dragula - Rob Zombie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2016)

*Dead Souls - Joy Division*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2016)

*Zombie - Jamie T*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2016)

*Nightmare - Brainbug*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2016)

*Monster -Fred Schneider*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2016)

*Somebody's Watching Me - Rockwell*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2016)

*Bloodletting (The Vampire Song) - Concrete Blonde*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2016)

*Time Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show*


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## HaShev (Oct 11, 2016)

You can't have Halloween without 
The Cramps.  No not from the candy silly, the band.
"Zombie Dance"-The Cramps 1980


----------



## waltky (Oct 11, 2016)

When Uncle Ferd played Purple People Eater...

... last Halloween onna 8-track tape player...

... possum ran an' hid under the couch.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Oct 14, 2016)

Music by the amazing Blue Öyster Cult, visuals by Murnau: Nosferatu...


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Oct 14, 2016)

The Cowboys from H*ll; Pantera & Cemetery Gates:


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Oct 14, 2016)

There's nothing on the radio when you're dead  There's nothing at the movie show when you're dead  There's nowhere left for you to go when you're dead  Do the dead, yeah do the dead  Do the dead, surfin' dead


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 17, 2016)

*Spooky - Classics IV*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 17, 2016)

*The Addams Family Theme Song*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 17, 2016)

*The Munsters Theme Song*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 17, 2016)

*Nightmare On My Street - DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 17, 2016)

*Walking On Air - Kerli*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 17, 2016)

*Lullaby - The Cure*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 17, 2016)

*Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 17, 2016)

*The Haunted House Of Rock - Whodini*


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



What a kick ass song!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

Clowns, why are they so scary?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## hjmick (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## konradv (Oct 21, 2016)

Fantasia- Night on Bald Mountain


----------



## konradv (Oct 21, 2016)

Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs- Little Red Riding Hood


----------



## konradv (Oct 21, 2016)

Oak Ridge Boys- Elvira


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)

Good Halloween song, and one of my favs from Alice Cooper.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 23, 2016)

The whole Alice Cooper Welcome to My Nightmare album is Halloween.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



Might be one of my favorite Metallica songs.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 24, 2016)

*Zombie Zoo - Tom Petty*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 24, 2016)

*Pet Sematary - The Ramones*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 24, 2016)

*Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr.*


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Oct 27, 2016)

Disney's rendition of Modeste Mussorgsky's Night on Bald Mountain from Fantasia:


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Oct 28, 2016)

Sticking with Disney, from 1929, The Skeleton Dance:


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 28, 2016)

*Ghost Town - The Specials*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 28, 2016)

*Ghost Train - The Stranglers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 28, 2016)

*(Don't Fear) The Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 28, 2016)

*Twilight Zone - Golden Earring*


----------



## Witchit (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Oct 31, 2016)

Black Sabbath & Headless Cross:


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 29, 2017)

*Spooky - Mike Sharpe (Shapiro)
*


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 29, 2017)

Good update of David Allan Coe's ghost story...


----------



## HaShev (Oct 30, 2017)

TOYAH Creepy Room


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 31, 2017)

*Halloween Party Music Mix - Mashups and Remixes*

Track listing:
(0:00) Haunted Mansion Ride Audio Introduction
(0:52) Liam Gaughan - Panic Superstation (Stevie Wonder vs Muse)
(3:54) DJ Schmolli - Carly Rae's Black Parade (Carly Rae Jepsen vs My Chemical Romance)
(6:14) Luca Rubino - Horror E.T. (Katy Perry Remix with SFX)
(8:23) Haunted Mansion Ghost Host No Escape Dialog
(8:48) Lee DM101 - Midnight Moon (Creedence Clearwater Revival vs M83)
(12:30) Dexter "Am I Evil?" Voiceover
(12:42) D. Licht featuring Sthilmann and Michael C. Hall - Dexter Theme Blood Remix
(17:18) mARKYbOY - Killing Mash (Bobby Pickett vs Echo and the Bunnymen)
(20:56) Wax Audio - The Devil's Highway (AC/DC vs Van Halen)
(24:10) CjR Mix - Cruel Thriller (Michael Jackson vs Ace of Base)
(30:10) Frog the Dawg - Take Me Away (Flo Rida vs Napoleon XIV)
(31:50) Madame Leota Seance Script Voiceover
(32:39) A Plus D - Psycho on the Dance Floor (Talking Heads vs DJ Sign)
(38:11) Grave Danger - Uptown Busters (Mark Ronson ft. Bruno Mars vs. Ray Parker Jr.)
(42:37) Walking Dead - "I Need More Guts..."
(42:44) Andrew Spencer and the Vamprockerz - Zombie 2K10 (DJs From Mars Remix)
(46:16) Six Feet Under - Nate Dies, David Stays...
(46:29) Photek - Six Feet Under Theme Remix (Thomas Newman)
(51:28) Ace of Clubs - Uma Thurman (Halloween Ultiremix, Fall Out Boy vs The Munsters)
(56:55) G3RSt - Boogie Dragula (Earth, Wind & Fire vs Rob Zombie)
(59:34) DJ Schmolli - Chasing the Timewarp (Rocky Horror vs Snow Patrol)
(1:02:43) The Homogenic Chaos - You're Falling Away from Me (Korn vs Snap)
(1:06:03) DeeM - Life in the House (Evanescence vs P. Diddy vs John Murphy)
(1:09:47) Panic! at the Disco - This Is Halloween
(1:13:08) Phil RetroSpector - People Drive Strange (The Doors vs Kavinsky)
(1:17:02) Beetlejuice - Qualifications voice clip
(1:17:21) Cheeky Boy - Doomed Man's Party (Oingo Boingo vs Does It Offend You, Yeah?)
(1:24:06) Wax Audio - Thunderbusters (AC/DC vs Ray Parker Jr.)


----------

